# One of my trees is a nudist.



## Mint (Nov 12, 2012)

Poor Whitney was visiting my town and decided to shake one of my trees. This was the result:















I haven't heard of this happening before. Tried googling it and found nothing. I saved, exited the game, started it back up and the tree is still like that.

I will update this if the tree ever reverts back to normal.


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 12, 2012)

OMG...


----------



## Thunder (Nov 12, 2012)

Could be worse, one of mine's is a serial killer and every day I wake up only to find another tree chopped in half.


----------



## Mint (Nov 12, 2012)

I should also say that I shook one of the nearby trees six times and it was fine. xD


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 12, 2012)

Mint said:


> I should also say that I shook one of the nearby trees six times and it was fine. xD



Maybe your tree is possessed


----------



## Jake (Nov 12, 2012)

so this tree was fine until it was shaken?


----------



## Mint (Nov 12, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Maybe your tree is possessed



Or Halloween has come late this year and all of my trees with become creepy nudists soon. :c



Jake. said:


> so this tree was fine until it was shaken?



Yes, it was a perfectly normal delicious orange tree. xD


----------



## JCnator (Nov 12, 2012)

That glitch looks a bit similar to the "duplication" one earlier on the way it was triggered. A randomly triggered glitch that can last even after saving the game. Probably involves with the somewhat messy RAM storage...


----------



## Mint (Nov 12, 2012)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> That glitch looks a bit similar to the "duplication" one earlier on the way it was triggered. A randomly triggered glitch that can last even after saving the game. Probably involves with the somewhat messy RAM storage...



I hope this doesn't mean my game will get more glitchy and possibly corrupt the save file. D:


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 12, 2012)

Mint said:


> I hope this doesn't mean my game will get more glitchy and possibly corrupt the save file. D:



Not even a week in the game and we stumbled upon 2 glitches.  Wow, I hope the US version has this!

Anyway, WITHOUT sarcasm, I would like to see how many people are in Quality Assurance Team and Testers. LOL


----------



## Mint (Nov 12, 2012)

Started my 3ds up again and the tree is still like that. >__> 
This may be permanent.


----------



## Galtjes (Nov 12, 2012)

Did you see if the leafs disappear suddenly or there was some animation or disappearing?


----------



## Mint (Nov 12, 2012)

I wasn't there when it happened. You will have to ask Whitney.
All I saw were the panicked chat bubbles. ^^;


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 12, 2012)

Mint said:


> Started my 3ds up again and the tree is still like that. >__>
> This may be permanent.



I feel really bad for you :-(
You should chop it down and replace it with a new delicious orange tree


----------



## JCnator (Nov 12, 2012)

Can you get rid of that tree, and then replant another one just fine? It could solve the problem. At least, you saved a handful of pics of that.


----------



## Mint (Nov 12, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I feel really bad for you :-(
> You should chop it down and replace it with a new delicious orange tree



I'm worried that may make it worse. D:

It does look kind of nice. I'm going to wait and see if it disappears on its own.


----------



## Jake (Nov 12, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I feel really bad for you :-(
> You should chop it down and replace it with a new delicious orange tree



why would you chop the tree down?

it isn't going to fix the problem, and what if it is a new feature?

besides, if it is a glitch it's unique and i really like how it looks.


----------



## AmenFashion (Nov 12, 2012)

That's so crazy! I wonder what happened.
If it's a glitch, they'd better have it fixed (as well as the duplication thing) by the time it comes out in the US. I mean, they're taking long enough to release it...


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 12, 2012)

Jake. said:


> why would you chop the tree down?
> 
> it isn't going to fix the problem, and what if it is a new feature?
> 
> besides, if it is a glitch it's unique and i really like how it looks.


It wont fix the problem? Photo please?

I don't really like it myself, I like nice cozy fruit trees.


----------



## Jake (Nov 12, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> It wont fix the problem? Photo please?
> 
> I don't really like it myself, I like nice cozy fruit trees.



by not fixing the problem i meant the glitch will still exist.


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 12, 2012)

Jake. said:


> by not fixing the problem i meant the glitch will still exist.



Well, for Mint, it only affected one tree SO FAR.


----------



## Jake (Nov 12, 2012)

Can I just add before we go ahead assuming it is a glitch can we consider it might be *an actual feature of the game*


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 12, 2012)

Jake. said:


> Can I just add before we go ahead assuming it is a glitch can we consider it might be *an actual feature of the game*



If it was a feature, how good would it be? Im not saying it isn't, it would be cool, but I honestly don't see the point in having a nude tree


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 12, 2012)

I hope they fix this glitch, if it is a glitch, when the game comes to NA. I wouldn't like that in my town. That would bother me lol.


----------



## Jake (Nov 12, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> If it was a feature, how good would it be? Im not saying it isn't, it would be cool, but I honestly don't see the point in having a nude tree



Actually people on the forum posted in the thread "things you'd like to see in AC3DS" many times saying they would like trees to lose leaves in the fall/winter

also adding to this (god this sounds so *****y but trust me it isnt) but do you see a point of having love-heart shaped tree stumps?


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 12, 2012)

Jake. said:


> Actually people on the forum posted in the thread "things you'd like to see in AC3DS" many times saying they would like trees to lose leaves in the fall/winter



Hmm, it does seem interesting, but I don't expect the trees to lose their branches as well, right?
Well, there's still 4. LOL


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 12, 2012)

OMG SORRY FOR DOUBLE POST BUT:
it was so weird!! i shook it and the fruit fell and all the leaves just made this huge POOF noise and .. well they poofed away!! 

said by Whit, I asked her


----------



## Jake (Nov 12, 2012)

Exactly, if the leaves mead a 'poof' noise then doesn't that pretty much confirm it isn't a glitch?


----------



## Mint (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm going to leave the tree alone for now and leave for the night. ^^;

If it magically returns to normal tomorrow, I will let you all know.


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 12, 2012)

Jake. said:


> Exactly, if the leaves mead a 'poof' noise then doesn't that pretty much confirm it isn't a glitch?



Well, like you said, it must be a feature

But I have to say, the tree still looks pretty weird... lol
It looks like a purse hanger.


----------



## Jake (Nov 12, 2012)

Mint said:


> I'm going to leave the tree alone for now and leave for the night. ^^;
> 
> If it magically returns to normal tomorrow, I will let you all know.



I doubt it'd return over night (it might but i doubt it). if this is indeed a new feature I would't expect new leaves for a few months, but that's based off IRL - I think it would be roughly the same time to grow new fruit, so I think if it isn't a glitch (which i doubt) then it should be back with leaves in 3 days.


----------



## Mint (Nov 12, 2012)

Jake. said:


> I doubt it'd return over night (it might but i doubt it). if this is indeed a new feature I would't expect new leaves for a few months, but that's based off IRL - I think it would be roughly the same time to grow new fruit, so I think if it isn't a glitch (which i doubt) then it should be back with leaves in 3 days.



I hope you're right. 
I will keep updating on the status of the tree.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Nov 12, 2012)

Okay guys I really dont think its a glitch. Because it made a distinct animation of poofing and the leaves disappeared in a falling motion. It could have been something like "delicious trees only have a few shakes in them" or something. I'm thinking it has something to do with the fact that it was bearing delicious fruit. but im almost positive it wasn't a glitch!


----------



## JCnator (Nov 12, 2012)

I remember how my headless Mii showed up once inadvertantly in my own copy of Mario Kart 7. After I confirmed a race, the head was back to normal and the game worked anyway. I've never seen that happening ever again, so that must be a randomly triggered glitch via messy memory.


If that tree doesn't solve itself, replace it with another tree to see if it can do anything...


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 12, 2012)

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> Okay guys I really dont think its a glitch. Because it made a distinct animation of poofing and the leaves disappeared in a falling motion. It could have been something like "delicious trees only have a few shakes in them" or something. I'm thinking it has something to do with the fact that it was bearing delicious fruit. but im almost positive it wasn't a glitch!



Or maybe a new feature with fall leaves disappearing.
I guess we'll have to see


----------



## Jake (Nov 12, 2012)

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> Okay guys I really dont think its a glitch. Because it made a distinct animation of poofing and the leaves disappeared in a falling motion. It could have been something like "delicious trees only have a few shakes in them" or something. I'm thinking it has something to do with the fact that it was bearing delicious fruit. but im almost positive it wasn't a glitch!



I think it's either this or trees losing leaves in the fall or winter


----------



## AmenFashion (Nov 12, 2012)

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> Okay guys I really dont think its a glitch. Because it made a distinct animation of poofing and the leaves disappeared in a falling motion. It could have been something like "delicious trees only have a few shakes in them" or something. I'm thinking it has something to do with the fact that it was bearing delicious fruit. but im almost positive it wasn't a glitch!



That makes sense actually.
I'm thinking it may be a feature in the game!
We'll have to see how many other people see this. I don't know how I feel about it yet. It's kind of cool. But I don't like things that have limited use, lol.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 12, 2012)

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> Okay guys I really dont think its a glitch. Because it made a distinct animation of poofing and the leaves disappeared in a falling motion. It could have been something like "delicious trees only have a few shakes in them" or something. I'm thinking it has something to do with the fact that it was bearing delicious fruit. but im almost positive it wasn't a glitch!



This makes sense. This will make delicious fruit more rare.


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 12, 2012)

Lovemcqueen said:


> This makes sense. This will make delicious fruit more rare.



I think  that, but also that the fact its FALL. Trees lose leaves.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 12, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I think  that, but also that the fact its FALL. Trees lose leaves.



That too. Idk. We need a guide book already :/


----------



## LaughingDingo (Nov 12, 2012)

Hey, that guy is me in the photo!


On topic.. I'm quite sure it isn't a glitch. Shaking (what was left of) the tree had it's own audio effect. Like creaking wood when you shake it. It's likely something to do with delicious fruit bearing trees or maybe some trees lose their leaves in the fall/winter when you shake them. Probably the first theory though.

It'd make sense to keep the delicious fruit trees more rare.


----------



## Galtjes (Nov 12, 2012)

I think it is really because is fall and winter is approaching. I remember that even in the official winter art of the game the big tree of the town is completely leafless.


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 12, 2012)

Galtjes said:


> I think it is really because is fall and winter is approaching. I remember that even in the official winter art of the game the big tree of the town is completely leafless.



Exactly, especially that it made a distinct and distuinguishable (is that a word?) sound. Glitches have those static sound.


----------



## Jake (Nov 12, 2012)

ok i think we have established now that it isnt a glitch


----------



## AmenFashion (Nov 13, 2012)

LOL ^^^ I mean, basically...


----------



## JabuJabule (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh my o-o...perhaps it was meant to happen?


----------



## Justin (Nov 13, 2012)

That's really interesting. Guess I'll make a blog post about it.


----------



## ThatACfan (Nov 13, 2012)

To reinforce that it is a feature and not a glitch I would like to point out that the branches don't look like there bugged and you don't normally see them on the tree completely so why would they texture and make the 4 branches apart of the trunk if you would never end up completely seeing them.


----------



## Frisket (Nov 13, 2012)

I think it's more likely to be with delicious fruit being numbered than losing leaves in the fall - cause otherwise wouldn't more trees be losing the leaves rather than just one lone one? Idonno.


----------



## Anna (Nov 13, 2012)

0.o it looks weird, its sacred


----------



## Officer Berri (Nov 13, 2012)

I certainly hope this is just a feature of delicious fruit trees and not a matter of the trees losing leaves in the winter. If all the trees lose their leaves I wont be able to shake items or bees out of them! D:

Plus I'm pretty sure we've seen winter screenshots before the game was released where trees were still covered in leaves.


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 13, 2012)

Do we know how the symbol-tree-stumps come up? maybe it has something to do with that

Also i saw a screenshot with two of those trees, i even posted it in the information thread but i think no one but me could actually open that link^^ i dont know why though...


----------



## SodaDog (Nov 13, 2012)

Maybe whitney hates you... lol


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 13, 2012)

Haha call yourself lucky that only one of your trees lost its leaves ;D


----------



## Chameleonsoup (Nov 13, 2012)

Woah Ozzie! Whose town is that? Yours? I thought one looked cool but a whole town... It's a lot!


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 13, 2012)

Chameleonsoup said:


> Woah Ozzie! Whose town is that? Yours? I thought one looked cool but a whole town... It's a lot!



no its not mine i dont have the game since i cant read any japanese 
but i am too curious and found that screenshot in a japanese forum, dont know to whom this belongs


----------



## SodaDog (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh my lord!!!

It felt like a fire went through your town!

I hope HOPE it dosent happen to my town....


----------



## Officer Berri (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh noes the trees have all caught the leaf shedding disease! Save us, sloth guy!

I really hope that not all the trees do that. ): The leafless tress look really ugly to me.


----------



## Chameleonsoup (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm interested in the shape of the trees, I heard there are still 'dead spots' where trees won't grow but they look symmetrical! I hope trees will just grow anywhere so it's easier to make designs with them.


----------



## Mint (Nov 13, 2012)

Ozzie said:


> View attachment 1966
> 
> Haha call yourself lucky that only one of your trees lost its leaves ;D



Oh wow! xD
Now I'm tempted to create my own dead tree garden.

I'm glad it's not a glitch and that I didn't chop my tree down. 

I've changed my town around a lot in the past couple of days, so it took me some time to remember that the tree that lost its leaves in my town was the first delicious orange tree I planted.
It's given all that it had to give.


----------



## Juicebox (Nov 13, 2012)

The bright side is, if you're going for a haunted town theme, these trees make it more realistic.


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Nov 13, 2012)

This will make orchards way more intersesting, because you will have to replant your delicious fruit!


----------



## Lyssa (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh! This is the famous nudist tree I see XD I have to be honest... I tried shaking a few of my trees this morning >3> LOL


----------



## Mint (Nov 13, 2012)

Lyssa said:


> Oh! This is the famous nudist tree I see XD I have to be honest... I tried shaking a few of my trees this morning >3> LOL


It is indeed the famous nudist tree! You should visit it sometime. 

It may only work with delicious fruit trees.


----------



## SodaDog (Nov 13, 2012)

I hope the leaves regrow... or there will be a no shaking tree rule right next to grass detoration!


----------



## JKDOS (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## Mint (Nov 13, 2012)

Congrats on getting your own nudist tree.


----------



## Dustbunnii (Nov 13, 2012)

I think it would be kind of neat if they did that in the fall, but still grew fruit on the branches :I and left piles of leaves on the ground that you could run through.
Hehe

Naturally the leaves would come back in the spring


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Nov 13, 2012)

I think it might be a fall thing. Perhaps the trees lose their leaves in the winter like they are supposed to.


----------



## Justin (Nov 13, 2012)

traceguy said:


>



Was this a delicious tree too? Trying to figure out if it has to do with delicious fruit or not.


----------



## Bree (Nov 13, 2012)

I think it does have something with the delicious fruits. Mint's was a delicious tree, And this guys is too. I wonder if the leaves and fruit ever grow back.


----------



## Devon (Nov 13, 2012)

Im excited for this  its gonna look so weird having all of the creepy trees


----------



## Devon (Nov 13, 2012)

if it has somthing to do with delicious fruits does this mean its not just seasonal it all year long?


----------



## Trundle (Nov 13, 2012)

I hope this is just a feature.


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 13, 2012)

Devon said:


> if it has somthing to do with delicious fruits does this mean its not just seasonal it all year long?



all year round.


----------



## Devon (Nov 13, 2012)

Superpenguin said:


> all year round.



then thats going to be awkward in the summer lol


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 13, 2012)

Either delicious trees or a feature for the fall.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 13, 2012)

Spoiler: Maybe it's this


----------



## Officer Berri (Nov 13, 2012)

That looks like the tree Hexxus is sealed inside in the movie Ferngully. o_o

It's a cool looking tree though!


----------



## Jake (Nov 13, 2012)

Justin said:


> Was this a delicious tree too? Trying to figure out if it has to do with delicious fruit or not.



yes that was a delicious tree


----------



## Cottoncookies (Nov 16, 2012)

Looks pretty cool, I hope it's a feature. It'd be annoying if it happened to all trees, though.


----------



## JKDOS (Nov 16, 2012)

this is happening to alot of my delicious trees!


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 17, 2012)

I kind of understand the point to it and think it's a neat feature in itself...but only if they grew back :/ Not fond of having to constantly chop down and replant.


----------

